# PHP5 installation problem



## vamos (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello, I have a problem with my FreeBSD server, I have installed apache22 but I've a problem with php5



> ===>  Installing for pkgconf-0.8.9
> 
> ===>  pkgconf-0.8.9 conflicts with installed package(s):
> pkg-config-0.25_1
> ...



I've already tryed to make a pkg_delete but it's impossible, have a solution ?
Thanks.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Oct 23, 2012)

Read /usr/ports/UPDATING



> 20120726:
> AFFECTS: users of devel/pkg-config
> AUTHOR: bapt@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...


----------



## zeissoctopus (Oct 23, 2012)

Please check information about devel/pkg-conf in /usr/ports/UPDATING


> 20120726:
> AFFECTS: users of devel/pkg-config
> AUTHOR: bapt@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...



devel/pkg-config had replaced by devel/pkgconf near three months.
You had better remove devel/pkg-conf and rebuild all ports which depend on new devel/pkgconf.


----------



## vamos (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello, thanks for fast answers, but how I can do what you have say ? sorry I'm a little lost with it, thanks.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Oct 23, 2012)

Install portmaster
`# cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portmaster && make install && rehash`
and then use command from UPDATING
`# portmaster -o devel/pkgconf devel/pkg-config`


----------



## vamos (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello, I've a problem more :s


> vamos# portmaster -o devel/pkgconf devel/pkg-config
> pkg: not found
> pkg: not found
> pkg: not found
> ...


----------



## ondra_knezour (Oct 23, 2012)

You have probably deleted pkg-config, try `# portmaster --check-depends`


----------



## vamos (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello, I've it:



> ks26910# portmaster --check-depends
> pkg: not found


----------



## SirDice (Oct 23, 2012)

You enabled PKGNG but don't use it. Rebuilt ports-mgmt/portmaster and turn PKGNG off. Or you can start using it. 

http://wiki.freebsd.org/pkgng


----------



## vamos (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello, I will see, I'm lost, how much manip we need make for have php5 -_-
I see the wiki, thanks.


----------



## vamos (Oct 23, 2012)

I have this error, nice update anyway...


> ===>  License BSD accepted by the user
> ===>  Found saved configuration for portmaster-3.14_6
> ===>   portmaster-3.14_6 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - not found
> ===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/sbin/pkg in /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg
> ...


----------



## SirDice (Oct 23, 2012)

Turn off PKGNG in ports-mgmt/portmaster.

It also appears you are running an old and unsupported FreeBSD version.


----------



## vamos (Oct 23, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Turn off PKGNG in ports-mgmt/portmaster.
> 
> It also appears you are running an old and unsupported FreeBSD version.



Hello, I use FreeBSD 7.4, I have try the 8.3, 9.0 but the problem is the same, and I need FreeBSD... I'm lost ><, I will retry with Freebsd 9.0


----------



## SirDice (Oct 23, 2012)

No need, I said it _appeared_ to look that way. FreeBSD 7.4 is still supported but not by PKGNG. So simply turn that off in ports-mgmt/portmaster.


----------



## vamos (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello, ok I've understand, but for the problem with php5? thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 23, 2012)

What problem?


----------



## vamos (Oct 23, 2012)

I can't install php5... 



> ===> Installing for pkgconf-0.8.9
> 
> ===> pkgconf-0.8.9 conflicts with installed package(s):
> pkg-config-0.25_1
> ...


----------



## chatwizrd (Oct 23, 2012)

Follow directions others are giving you...


----------



## SirDice (Oct 23, 2012)

That was already answered in post #2 and #3.


----------



## vamos (Oct 23, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> That was already answered in post #2 and #3.



Sure but don't fix the problem anyway...



> ks26910# portmaster -o devel/pkgconf devel/pkg-config
> pkg: not found
> pkg: not found
> pkg: not found
> ...





> ks26910# portupgrade -fo devel/pkgconf pkg-config-\*
> [Updating the pkgdb <format:bdb_btree> in /var/db/pkg ... - 51 packages found (-0 +50) .................................................. done]
> [Updating the portsdb <format:bdb_btree> in /usr/ports ... - 24014 port entries found .........1000.........2000.........3000.........4000.........5000.........6000.........7000.........8000.........9000.........10000.........11000.........12000.........13000.........14000.........15000.........16000.........17000.........18000.........19000.........20000.........21000.........22000.........23000.........24000 ..... done]
> ** Detected a package name change: pkg-config (devel/pkgconf) -> 'pkgconf' (devel/pkgconf)
> ...


----------



## SirDice (Oct 23, 2012)

It does.


----------



## vamos (Oct 23, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It does.



I have edit my message, look the errors, sorry I'm not a PRO, thanks.



> ===>   php5-5.4.7 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/apxs - found
> ===>   php5-5.4.7 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.69 - found
> ===>   php5-5.4.7 depends on executable: pkgconf - not found
> ===>    Verifying install for pkgconf in /usr/ports/devel/pkgconf
> ...


----------



## chatwizrd (Oct 23, 2012)

You have to recompile portmaster and remove pkgng support.

Uncheck the pkgng box when you do this:

`# cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portmaster && make config deinstall reinstall clean`

Then run:

`# portmaster -o devel/pkgconf devel/pkg-config`


----------



## vamos (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello, 



> ===>  Deinstalling for ports-mgmt/portmaster
> /usr/local/sbin/pkg: not found
> ===>   portmaster not installed, skipping
> ===>  License BSD accepted by the user
> ...


----------



## SirDice (Oct 23, 2012)

```
cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portmaster
make deinstall
make config # turn OFF PKGNG!
make install
```


----------



## vamos (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello, I have already turned off but...



> ks26910# cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portmaster
> ks26910# make deinstall
> ===>  Deinstalling for ports-mgmt/portmaster
> /usr/local/sbin/pkg: not found
> ...


----------



## chatwizrd (Oct 23, 2012)

Well you might want to remove it with the [CMD=""]pkg_delete[/CMD] command then.


```
pkg_delete -f portmaster-3.14_6
cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portmaster
make rmconfig clean distclean
make install clean
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 23, 2012)

And remove WITH_PKGNG from /etc/make.conf if it's there.


----------



## vamos (Oct 23, 2012)

Ah yes, I've remove the WITH_PKGNG=YES on the make.conf
And than ? thanks.


----------



## kpa (Oct 23, 2012)

Reinstall ports-mgmt/portmaster.
`# pkg_delete -f portmaster`
`# cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portmaster`
`# make rmconfig`
`# make clean`
`# make install clean`

Make sure you deselect PKGNG option at the last step if it's selected for some reason.


----------



## vamos (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello, 
The problem is now fixed, thanks you much much much all.
Thanks for help guys, is so appreciated


----------

